# Allaine Watch



## Neal (Sep 12, 2004)

I advised last week I was developing an interest in watches and looking forward to purchasing a 'real' mechanical watch.

Well I went to visit old mother in Edinburgh at the weekend and I was telling her about the forum which I had just joined, etc.

Off she went and came back with fathers old watch (died 5 years ago). I have never heard of the make before. It is an Allaine gold watch made in Switzerland with an automatic movement and it has 25 rubies ?

Father was never an extravagent man so I cannot imagine he would spend a lot of money on a watch.

Has anyone heard of this make before or know anything about the watches ?

It is not the most beautiful of time pieces I have seen but it is a start to my collection and a nice keepsake as well.

Regards

Neal


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A great start Neal. A watch that has a family connection.

There are many old softies on this forum that will tell you that these are the watches they appreciate most







.

I have heard of the name but can't tell you anything about it







.

One of the Swiss devotees might though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Nothing to tell really.

Allaine watches come up quite frequently, mostly gold plated and they just used bought in cases and movements with their name on the dial like hundreds of others.

Always nice to have a family piece though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

"Rubies" are the same as Jewels Neal, 25 is a good count, means it's a fully jewele movement of relativley good quality. As Neil says mass produced and made in thousands but none the less would have been relativley expensive in it's day compared to a 5 jeweled Smiths for example.

Most movements have a letter code on them to tell you who made them but unless your 100% sure about taking the back off don't go poking around inside it.

Nice to have a family heirloom. I went to see my Uncle to see if any of my Grandads old watches were laying around but he had a big clear out and threw most of his "junk" away.


----------

